# Buying Vintage On Ebay



## flaxman (Dec 14, 2010)

Ok you have trawled through lots of pages of kak watches and suddenly your saliva glands start working overtime, your fingers tremble and your vision implodes onto a masterpiece of ....Swi......no...no....Indian/Singaporean/Thai watch engineering and all that adrenaline goes to waste.....makes you want to :jawdrop: What I'm trying to say is when buying a watch on eBay does the origin of the seller make a difference to you?


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

not the origin of the seller just the country of despatch. Has to be good if not EU or UK because of potential taxes.

feedbacks and other items for sale,different colour dials etc as always-buy the seller.


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

origin or location. I`m originaly from huntingdon but live in liverpool you should really be precise when asking a question


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

flaxman said:


> eBay does the origin of the seller make a difference to you?


Not if he's got something I'm interested in.


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Just use every tool available on ebay (history, feedback, etc. etc.) then if it feels right .............. check it all again............................ and again.......... etc........... :hypocrite:


----------



## flaxman (Dec 14, 2010)

Sorry gaz.... you are right

I tend to avoid the Indian, Thai and Singaporean offerings. The Indian ones look good to be true IMO. I was tempted by a lovely Argentinian beauty the other day but maybe the distance puts me off? I have bought from Canada and the States before.


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

flaxman said:


> Sorry gaz.... you are right
> 
> I tend to avoid the Indian, Thai and Singaporean offerings. The Indian ones look good to be true IMO. I was tempted by a lovely Argentinian beauty the other day but maybe the distance puts me off? I have bought from Canada and the States before.


we are still talking watches ?


----------



## Shmoog (Nov 9, 2010)

gaz64 said:


> we are still talking watches ?


We are?, bugger got me all excited then. Was just thinking why hadn't I thought of searching for that :naughty:


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

Shmoog said:


> gaz64 said:
> 
> 
> > we are still talking watches ?
> ...


but if your into anime aren`t about 12?


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

flaxman said:


> ....Indian/Singaporean/Thai watch engineering ....


I notice you didn't mention the Philippines. :lookaround: Quite a few prominent Filipino watch sellers on eBay.

Many seem to get bad press - though some deserve a better acknowledgment of their 'revival' skills. :hammer:

Interesting little thread (picked up from SCWF) - well worth a read: Truth of the Philippine watch market


----------



## Shmoog (Nov 9, 2010)

gaz64 said:


> Shmoog said:
> 
> 
> > gaz64 said:
> ...


Mentaly most would agree yes.

Actualy most proper Anime is quite adult, the good ones anyway. Check out Death note and Highschool of the dead.


----------



## itsguy (Nov 16, 2009)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> flaxman said:
> 
> 
> > ....Indian/Singaporean/Thai watch engineering ....
> ...


Thanks for the link, which really accurately reflects my experience in buying from the Phillipines. On the bad side, you could see that the movement had lived in a humid climate with poorly maintained seals, the date wheel needed changing as it didn't change on some dates, and it was clearly restored. On the other hand, it was actually a pretty good restoration, well redialed and polished, and the slightly unpromising looking movement has run without problems to within 2 seconds a day ever since. The seller hadn't noticed the date wheel and was keen to sort it out if I sent it back, though in the end it was a cheap repair to have done locally with a readily available part so I didn't bother. Overall the seller seemed competent and honest, and I've rarely ever seen that model, usually for three times the price and in little better, or worse cosmetic condition. It remains 100% a keeper, one of my favourite and most worn watches, so while you could see why people would be wary and you should certainly look before you leap,, I wouldn't make it a hard and fast rule never to buy from there.


----------



## flaxman (Dec 14, 2010)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> flaxman said:
> 
> 
> > ....Indian/Singaporean/Thai watch engineering ....
> ...


Great link SEIKOFan. Maybe I'm a victim of my own prejudices. When I was a young whippersnapper, which was quite a time ago we had a common slang saying, which was, "as cheap as a Japanese watch". It was a derogatory term which was used generally in life, however the Japanese watch companies could certainly make me eat my words now, maybe even my hat!!!


----------

